# Abu 5500 or 6500?



## jjshbetz11

What's the difference between the two? Package tells nothing. Want to buy the 6500 and team it with the ugly stick cat rod, what's the pros/ cons of this setup? Gonna be my new house gift to myself. I take they both have bait clickers?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leeabu

The 6500 has more line capacity. The 5500 may not have a clicker. Other than that, they are identical except the frame, spool and level wind worm are longer on the 6500 to give more line capacity. The 5500 is 210 yds of 12 lb mono. The 6500 is 245 yds of 14 lb mono.


----------



## KatseekN

No clicker on the 5500. I would go with the 6500 C3 if its in the right price range for you.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rylan37

Iv got a 6500c3 and 6500 pro rocket paired with ugly stick catfish series rods, you can't go wrong with those setups.


----------



## jjshbetz11

So a 6500 would hold plenty enough 30lb mono? You guys got me sold if I can spool it with braid and have no probs with it. I bought a cheapie zebco rod n reel combo and ready to upgrade it, it's was a nightmare with braid on the 808 reel


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer

jjshbetz11 said:


> So a 6500 would hold plenty enough 30lb mono? You guys got me sold if I can spool it with braid and have no probs with it. I bought a cheapie zebco rod n reel combo and ready to upgrade it, it's was a nightmare with braid on the 808 reel
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


It can hold a helluva lot more 30# than a 808.....


----------



## jjshbetz11

Lol, and no problems with braid?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## katfish

Their is no "magic bullet" for successful fishing as far as tackle goes.
Fish don't care what you are using.

I will say that any quality levelwind reel is a step closer to catching quality fish. 

The same can be said for braided lines. The Abu can and will handle braided lines but compromises must be met. Any line with higher breaking strength tempts people to tighten drags and shorten drag disk life. Mono lines are the simplest least expensive choice. Braids are selected if their properties meet your requirements better.

It often takes a lot less time to research options than it does to pay for impulse purchases. I know lots of catmen who change equipment each time a new comercial comes on TV. Treat your fishing equipment as you would any tool and buy the highest quality tackle you can afford after deciding what will best do the job you intend to do.

When you get new tackle learn to maintain and operate it efficiently for long life and good service.


----------



## Snakecharmer

jjshbetz11 said:


> Lol, and no problems with braid?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The Abu Garcia website says 330yd 30 braid for the 6500 and 250 yd 30# for the 5500


----------



## jjshbetz11

katfish said:


> Their is no "magic bullet" for successful fishing as far as tackle goes.
> Fish don't care what you are using.
> 
> I will say that any quality levelwind reel is a step closer to catching quality fish.
> 
> The same can be said for braided lines. The Abu can and will handle braided lines but compromises must be met. Any line with higher breaking strength tempts people to tighten drags and shorten drag disk life. Mono lines are the simplest least expensive choice. Braids are selected if their properties meet your requirements better.
> 
> It often takes a lot less time to research options than it does to pay for impulse purchases. I know lots of catmen who change equipment each time a new comercial comes on TV. Treat your fishing equipment as you would any tool and buy the highest quality tackle you can afford after deciding what will best do the job you intend to do.
> 
> When you get new tackle learn to maintain and operate it efficiently for long life and good service.


Point taken, but I just wanna upgrade to something that is not gonna give me problems with braid. Mono is nice and all, just don't like the memory the line has. Also I like how braid floats, making it easy to know when a bite is comming. Plus I'm a shore fisherman, braid outcasts mono way better.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KatseekN

A 6500 is a very good choice. It will handle braid fine. Make sure you use mono backing so the braid don't slip.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

